# Trade Mash and Pick up 3...



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the Hornets will trade Mash and pick up a athletic SF position. Any thoughts on who the Hornets could trade Mash for? I think the Hornets are to dependent on the 3 point shot...Baron, Armstrong, Wesley, Mash, Shammond Williams. You live by the 3 you die by the 3 when it doesnt fall. The Hornets could trade Mash and pick up somoene who can just drive and dunk and lock down the other star 3's in the league. Who should the Hornets get for Mash and who should they draft that fits this need? This is hypothetical regardless if you think the Hornets need another 4 or 5 to compete in the west tell me a SF (or a big SG) anyway. Just wonderin.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> I think the Hornets will trade Mash and pick up a athletic SF position. Any thoughts on who the Hornets could trade Mash for? I think the Hornets are to dependent on the 3 point shot...Baron, Armstrong, Wesley, Mash, Shammond Williams. You live by the 3 you die by the 3 when it doesnt fall. The Hornets could trade Mash and pick up somoene who can just drive and dunk and lock down the other star 3's in the league. Who should the Hornets get for Mash and who should they draft that fits this need? This is hypothetical regardless if you think the Hornets need another 4 or 5 to compete in the west tell me a SF (or a big SG) anyway. Just wonderin.


Welcome aboard Jsimo12. Good to see another Hornet fan.

I agree with everything you said. The organization will definitely be looking into trading Mash. I'm not sure how much we will get back though. He is talented but always injured. Do teams take a risk? We need to get younger on the perimeter. Lynch, Augmon, and Smith are getting old. I would be very surprised if Bass, if he is still around, drafts a high school player or a raw player. I think they'll go the college junior/senior or experienced foreign player route. This will definitely be an interesting summer. Not only players could be traded but Floyd and Bass could be gone as well.:|


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

who really wants Mash?


he's fragile and soft and doesn't want to take big shots....thats why the Heat passed him onto you....with all the 3s you guys take Eddie Jones would be fitting in wonderfully right now....


but seriously, I can't see you getting much value at all for Mash


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

ironic the best fit i see for your team is caron butler. he can drive to the basket with force, and is an excellent defender.

but i don't know how many more trades can go on between both our teams!

just think abut these names:
Zo
PJ
Mash / Mason
Jones

find a point guard and you have one hell of a lineup right there! a team better than the HEAT and the HORNETS right now 
:laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

id say we should look into getting a younger slashing sf that wouldnt be weary of penetrating to the basket, and unselfish enoughto dish it out instead of trying to make a wild shot. antwan jamison comes to mind, as well as desmond mason.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Id love to see Desmond Mason play...or even Darius Miles...I think Baron Davis throwing alley oops to either one of those would be sweet.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd love to get Mase on this team. I bet the Bucks would give up Mase or Redd if the right offer would come along. I don't we have anything they would want though.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

I would be happy to trade Mash and Wesley and bring in a bigger better 2 guard, like a Mason. The last few years i've just felt that Wesley is too small and inconsistent to help our team. I doubt we get much value for Mash, but if you couple him in with Wesley you might be able to get a deal done somewhere.

Or how about a young guy who is riding the pine somewhere. Why not Mash for Qyntel Woods? Would Portland do that? I think Woods will become a very good player in this league within a couple years. Just like Randolph sitting behind Wallace, Woods will blow up in a little while. Might as well get him cheap


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

trade Mash for Grant Hill....they're about the same age and they'll contribute about the same amount in the future


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Around the Clev area, Mashburn's name has been mentioned many times... mostly for his connection with Silas. He was mentioned again in today's paper, but more as to why Clev would NOT trade for him.... injuries, age, etc.

Clev needs another scorer, but I hope it ain't Mash.

(No return value has been mentioned that I've heard/read)

Good luck with game #7... gonna be tough on the road, but most Clev fans do not like the Heat... so knock em out!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

As soon as I read this thread I thought that Mason would be a good fit.. it appears others feel the same way..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

You know who else I would like to come here...Quentin Richardson. I think hes a nice fit.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't remember if I write about my proposal.. but:

Jalen Rose and Alvin Williams for Mash and David Wesley...

Good proposal?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> id say we should look into getting a younger slashing sf that wouldnt be weary of penetrating to the basket, and unselfish enough to dish it out instead of trying to make a wild shot. antwan jamison comes to mind, as well as desmond mason.


arg mason, get it together! you wild hook shots and reckless charges into the lane are your biggest faults now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang! You went back a little huh? LOL! When I heard that the Hornets were getting Mase, I thought he'd play the way he played at Milwaukee. Heck, I would've even been happy with the way he played at Seattle but we haven't seen much of if any of that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Darius Miles,that probably seemed like a much better idea in 2004


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah Id love to see *Desmond Mason* play...or even Darius Miles...I think Baron Davis throwing alley oops to either one of those would be sweet.


 :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> Wow Darius Miles,that probably seemed like a much better idea in 2004


 I wouldnt have expected much but at that time we had good pieces and all we really needed was an athletic SF that could drive and dunk and play D. At that time Darius wasnt that bad of an idea.

We dont really need that anymore so Darius would not fit now but he would still fit in our style of play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Eh it's really puzzling how much Mason's production has fallen since he came here.If we could have him contribute anything we'd be so much better.I keep trying to think of anyway we can get something from the two.

If we could I would move Jackson into starting lineup,but then we'd have no scoring at all off the bench.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well Mase is showing great D, and is scoring pretty well this *new* year.


----------

